# First Ever IVF - being DEIVF



## Jaspa (May 24, 2012)

Hi ladies

Not sure if I've posted in the right place but here goes!

I just joined the forums a week or so ago and am getting an exam out the way on Wednesday so I can start reading more thoroughly and posting more (before that I must confess I was a serial lurker! as the information on here is so incredibly informative and I am in awe of you all as I read your experiences).  I lived in the UK for 12 years too!

DH and I are gearing up to have DEIVF early next year abroad (we live in New Zealand - laws are quite strict here for egg donor).  We are still deciding on clinics and are seeing our FS next month to talk more.  We choosing between San Diego Fertility Center (if we can afford it which may be unlikely if I want to get on with it), Cape Town, Serum or Reprofit.  

I've never become pregnant (not been in the right situation until I met DH) nor had IVF (we had one round of clomid in 2010 with acupuncture for a year).  At age 42 I was only given 5% chance with my own eggs as low egg reserve but I didnt want to spend money on such low results so we continued trying naturally (and following our wedding early last year we had to sort out some personal issues with DH's ex and life was quite stressful).  I dont seem to have any underhidden issues, and I had a laparoscopy with hysteroscopy and D&C in late 2010 which appeared fine.  I'm seeing a naturopath in 2 weeks and trying to get myself fitter and lose a little weight.

I'd be keen to know if others have experienced their first IVF as an ED one.  

I am also grappling with the fact that since I am beginning IVF, if we pay double the money to go to the US (though their preg percentages are high), what might be an 'experiment' the first time might be better taking place at a less expensive clinic.  It also means we can make a start and get on with it.  Just wondered what others' thoughts are on this.  I am waiting for two books on IVF to arrive in the post so I educate myself.  I am hoping my FS (who is also an obst) will support me locally.

So so hard making such a decision because sadly it all comes down to finances and wanting to get on with it because of my age and so giving myself the best possible chance of success.

Thanks for reading - and for any help/comments!


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies (Jun 17, 2007)

I live in the the U.S. and decided to go to Reprofit because I could have 3 rounds and a really nice vacation including Airfaire for the same price of doing it in the U.S...It took 3 times but I had some underlying issues I wasn't aware of all were dealt with before my last cycle and We now have 16 month old twins..There is a new clinic in Czech Republic and no waiting list with really great results That is the one I would I Probably choose if I were to go back or Serum would be my other...Love Reprofit but there waiting list is rediculous 

I also went to DEIVF 1st try

If you talk to IVF Traveler on here she is very knowlegable and could give you lots of info on the Czech clinics

Good Luck
Christina


----------



## IVF Traveler (May 23, 2008)

I know how hard it can be to make the decision about moving on to donor eggs when your infertility is unexplained.  I know a lot of my clients started with DE IVF due to the exact reason you mentioned -the odds at age 42 make it very risky, whereas the odds with IVF using donor eggs when you are 42 are pretty darn good.    You might want to check out some of the information on my website - or let me know if you have specific questions.  I think I have the major stats/details on the most prominent and popular clinics in Czech (and some other countries as well - although for DE, Czech is very popular).  I also almost went to SDFC - but like Christina, I figured that I would have 4 tries in Czech for the price of 1 at SD.  That said, I know of many happy patients from SDFC too!  Their stats were a bit lower for 2010 than 2009, but they are still quite good (here in the US our stats are reported as live birth, so they are very delayed).  For comparison, the stats of the clinics in Czech with the highest success rates are about 10 - 15% lower than SDFC - but still pretty high.  So, you can use that data for comparison.    

The Reprofit wait list is somewhat shorter these days, but there are lots of other clinics with no wait lists - and it really depends on a lot of other factors which clinics may be the best match for your criteria.  Feel free to drop me a PM if you have specific questions.  

Good luck with your decision.  

Sue


----------



## Jaspa (May 24, 2012)

Thank you for your replies Christina and Sue.  

Sue, am mulling over your comments and will likely PM you in the next couple of days once I've got my exam out the way tomorrow.  I guess my choice will also come down to whether my FS will agree to support me locally with whoever I choose (am counting down the weeks to see him now!).

Christina, am guessing you're talking about Reprogenesis?  That clinic is looking tempting too.

Thanks!


----------



## TheLongRoad (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey Jaspa

I'm just across the ditch in Australia and we began our donor egg (DE) journey this year too. We were told by a leading fertility expert that I would never have my own genetic child and our best bet was DE. He said the best thing to do was go overseas as, like NZ, the laws here are so restrictive and the process could take many years. He suggested to us both the US and the Czech Republic. The downside to the US is the cost. We looked at a clinic in Hawaii and not including hotels and air it was already looking at being over $20,000.

We looked into the Czech Republic and decided to go to Zlin, this is the sister clinic to Reprofit in Brno and only about 30-40 mins away. We cycled there in early April and were soooo astounded with the quality of care. I would go as far as saying it was better than in Australia. The centre has been completely refurbished and was very modern. All the equipment was up to date, some even newer than my clinic back home. Aside from that the doctors and nurses were fantastic. I can't speak highly enough about Ivona, the international patient coordinator. She speaks fluent English thanks to living in America for several years. 

We also loved Zlin itself. The town was small enough that we could walk pretty much everywhere we wanted to go and if we couldn't walk there our hosts at Penzion Uno drove us. The Penzion Uno was fantastic. A lot of their business comes from clinic patients - while we were there for 10 days there were at least 3 other clinic patients staying there also. They drive to all your appointments at the clinic for free and anywhere you want to go for next to nothing. We caught the train to Prague for the weekend and kept our room at Uno which was really handy.

It's such a huge trip over to the Czech Republic from this side of the world. We luckily got a BFP but sadly lost the pregnancy at 10 weeks. This is not a reflection on the clinic or care but just the reality of luck of the pregnancy draw! We are headed over again in November to try again. For the cost of every one cycle we could do in the US we can cycle twice in Zlin including air, hotels and touristy things! Our trip in April totalled around $13,000 and we organised it all ourselves!

All the best for your journey, I'm just such a huge fan of Zlin so if you're not considering them you should. Feel free to PM if you have any questions!


----------



## Jaspa (May 24, 2012)

Thank you TheLongRoad for your reply 

Yep - the law so badly needs to change here in NZ.

So sorry to hear about your miscarriage - I'll be very intrested in following your journey when you return in November and have my fingers crossed for you.

For the US we'd be looking at US$28,000 just for the donor and IVF (excluding meds).  I think all up it would be about NZ$45,000 (but thats including having FS monitoring here for $5k and includes flights from NZ to LA, apartment, hire car).  Thats what freaks me out - such a lot of money on a first IVF go.  I gather one place in Hawaii (might be the same one) was getting more into ED IVF and would be up there with some of the other really good US cinics.  

I've also read about Zlin and Reprogenesis too.  I gather Zlin is near the university?  It sounds like Czech Republic is such a wonderful place to experience as a destination (and certainly as a destination it has high marks from me).

I reckon the worst part is making the decision on clinic and hopefully everything else then falls into place.  I'm counting down to see my FS and seeing a naturopath in 2 weeks.


----------



## TheLongRoad (Nov 14, 2011)

I just don't understand how they can charge sooooo much, where is that money going!? Sometimes, when you get a quote upwards of $20,000 I feel like I'm being taken advantage of as I have no other option. A full IVF cycle in Australia, not that we ever pay the full price, is in the region of $7000 so I don't understand how they can justify such a high price!

The clinic in Zlin is close to the university, this is where most of the donors some from. It's a nice little town, we're looking forward to going back, especially my husband. He's hoping the ski slope will be open, they use a lot of man made snow on it and it's pretty much next to the clinic. Here's hoping there will be no serious injuries!


----------



## Jaspa (May 24, 2012)

For US (San Diego), about NZ$10,000 is the donor fee (can be lower if unproven) and about NZ$18,000 IVF.  Plus airfares, accommodation, hire car etc plus if you allowed $5k for FS here that soon adds up to be about $45k.  

In NZ, the cost of IVF is about $14k so looks like its higher than Australia and aren't you able to claim back some of that from tax?  

Sounds wonderful and November (is that when you're going?) will come around fast.  I guess you can fly direct to Europe?

We're looking January ish - my appointment is finally here next week with the naturopath and FS in five weeks.


----------



## TheLongRoad (Nov 14, 2011)

We have Medicare, which is hard to describe but it's subsidised medical costs and if you pay over a certain amount in out of pocket medical costs each year you get higher subsidies. IVF tips you over the threshold and you get what is called safety net. November will be cold but fingers crossed it's second time lucky! It'll be super cold in January, I hope you have some thermals!


----------

